# Teaching in sharjah



## Aneesa (May 13, 2015)

Hi all, 
I'm calling anyone living in sharjah, anyone who knows anything about sharjah and any teachers in sharjah!! 

I'm interested In a teaching position at Victoria English School and was wondering if you had any information to share? Anything about life in sharjah? Schools in sharjah? What is the accomodation they provide like? I'm from the UK, so what differences in lifestyles to expect? 

I've tried to research as much as possible but not getting far. Most of the forums that I have found about teachers moving to sharjah are from a good 5 years ago! 

Would be much much appreciated!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ashen (May 14, 2015)

Hi

Have you had any luck with getting any information???


----------

